
Project West Ford - mml
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_West_Ford
======
varenc
You can see the orbit and current position of needle clumps still in space
here:
[http://stuffin.space/?search=Westford](http://stuffin.space/?search=Westford)

------
ashleyn
The thought of just spraying junk like that in space today is harrowing. The
Iridium-Cosmos collision in 2009 still has left some 75% of its debris field
in orbit.

~~~
walrus01
hey, that's nothing, in the early 1960s they also thought it would be a good
idea to nuke space:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starfish_Prime](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starfish_Prime)

~~~
vezycash
See Project A119, a top-secret plan developed in 1958 by the United States Air
Force to detonate a nuclear bomb on the Moon. It would be a show of force to
boost domestic morale in the capabilities of the United States after the
Soviet Union took an early lead in the Space Race and was also working on a
similar project.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_A119](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_A119)

~~~
Ftuuky
Reminds me of this comedy skit:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oml4oz5knaI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oml4oz5knaI)

------
hazz99
Where can I read more about "bouncing communications off the ionsphere"? I've
never heard of this

~~~
icegreentea2
The term would be skywave propagation.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skywave](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skywave)

Enjoy. It's mind boggling!

Oh, and the related over the horizon radar!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Over-the-
horizon_radar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Over-the-horizon_radar)

